# Two Post Lifts - Seeking advice



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Didn't see anywhere else to put this, so decided "General Discussion" is going to get the question. Anyone out there have any first hand experience (good or bad, name names and kick butts, please) with 2 post lifts? I've decided I need one, but find a really wide variety of "entry level prices" for what appear to be functionally identical pieces. I see everything from $1500 to $3500 starting prices, depending on brand (or lack thereof). I don't need a killer amount of capacity (1/2 ton pickup would be the largest vehicle lifted), I have over 12 feet of overhead clearance, a 20 x 40 space to plant the lift, and 220V single phase power available. Use will be as an automotive hobbyist, not a business. Advise away!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I bought my 9000 lb. Atlas 2 post lift, from Greg Smith, about 6-7 years ago. Greg Smith has a website. It was $1800.00 delivered to a business and then brought home. I had no way to unload it at my house. I have no complaints. Its operated just fine. I don't use it weekly, but what a luxury to have it. I did a lot of research on 2 post lifts before buying one. I learned that most, if not all, lifts are purchased by the various vendors and they put their own name on them. They are made in China. The only lift I found to be made in the USA, is a Mohawk brand that was too pricey for me. Bend Pak will tell you that they also make their lifts in the USA, but I think what they are saying is that they assemble them here with imported parts. I guess there is nothing wrong with that, if that is my understanding. I wouldn't go with the cheapest one out there. This is really no time to be frugal. I would think about $2000.00 should get you a reliable/safe lift that serves your purposes. You also might want to see if your selection is certified. Mine isn't. I didn't know about this when I bought mine. No matter what lift you buy, I would strongly urge you to buy tall jack stands. One under the rear, the other under the a-frame. These lifts are nothing more then electrical, mechanical and hydraulic. They could fail without notice. As soon as I get my car to the height I want, I lock in the lift and the jack stands go underneath. I might be overly cautious, but they give me peace of mind. They each will support 2000 lbs. Buy them when you buy your lift. Not that expensive. Floor preparation is also very important. The concrete should be 6 inches thick, reinforced with rebar and 3000 lb. psi. You're the one who has to get under the car that is on this lift. They might not be too forgiving if there is an issue. Best wishes with your selection.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Am in the market for a quality built 2 post myself. My brother has a near 40 year old Challenger in his garage & there is typically, a really heavy rigged out Toyota FJ40 up on the lift. His Challenger lift is a red colored unit and originally came out of one of the small gas stations that the prev company he worked for turned into a convenience store. 100% American made and he's had zero problems with it in the last 15 years he's had it up. 

Have been watching local auctions for at least the last 12 months and have ran across at least a dozen and a half 10-15 year old blue Challenger 2 posts and blue Ford Rotunda(sp) 2 posts. All of them out of high volume dealerships & big independent shops. Nearly all of these have scared me due to being disassembled and with who knows how many duty cycles. Typ pricing between $1500-6000 each, then you have to put them together and figure out what needs replacing  Not a deal, in my book, would like to test one first. Have also ran across half a dozen new cheapee entry level Asian mfg 2 posts at our local huge auction house's big auctions. Each went for $1600-2000. Actually missed a well advertised auction in early May that was liquidating a smaller independent repair shop which had 4 Blue Challenger 2 posts, all off them 10-12K capacity. Used, they only brought $800 a piece, which was cheap. my reasoning for that was the shop was a dump, & there were 3 big shop equip auctions going that day in the metro area. Of course, cking the internet bidding, one buyer bought all 4 of those $800 Challenger 2 posts. That's what I've run into several times at big auctions. there are often well networked equipment resellers that make these big auctions. Given the opportunity, they'll bid til they get the right to first offer, and then auctioneer will ask them how many they want, & they will take them all! Am going to keep looking, am not in as big a hurry as I was for my first 4 post. 

One thing that you may want to take into consideration with a lift purchase is the d#mn earthquakes.... Just an hour to few hours S, we have had more than our fair share of 4.0 and larger earthquakes since 2012. The strongest was a 5.1 and it was a major shaker, did a lot of damage and prob 99% was not covered by insurance. When I began the design and build of my new building, we added extra rebar & concrete thickness to the floor of the area reserved for the lifts. In buying my first 4 post, seriously considered picking up my first choice on the way back from Minneapolis at Greg Smith Equip's location west of DesMoines. With the possibilities of more strong earth quakes, figured better spend a little more, & pick up a sturdier 4 post with much stronger post design. After a lot of comparison, ended up buying a SS9000HD from Advantage Lifts out of MN. 

Have a lot of fond memories of Ark City, both at the old dragstrip and in town (son's baseball). Best to you on your purchase!


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks guys for your responses... just the kind of info I'm after. 

Nicholas - I took a look at the Greg Smith website, the 9000 lb (9KOH) lift advertised there does include video of a "documented load test", but I notice it still mentions nothing about certification. 

Pinion head - Sounds like you are in the Kansas/Oklahoma area?


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

denrael said:


> Thanks guys for your responses... just the kind of info I'm after.
> 
> Nicholas - I took a look at the Greg Smith website, the 9000 lb (9KOH) lift advertised there does include video of a "documented load test", but I notice it still mentions nothing about certification.
> 
> Pinion head - Sounds like you are in the Kansas/Oklahoma area?


His lifts quite possibly aren't certified. Mine from him wasn't. If memory serves me correctly, not many, maybe 2 at the most, that I came across were certified and I looked at a bunch. That was probably after I made my purchase and someone mentioned it to me. No video available when I bought mine. I also put my 5000 lb. pickup truck on mine and he works perfectly. Doesn't strain at all.


----------



## Jason1168tx (Mar 8, 2018)

I went with an Eagle and I have no regrets, easy install and works great. https://www.eagleequip.com/category/2-post-car-lifts.html


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

You'll also have to decide if you want your cable and hydraulics to run on the floor or across the top. Either way, they will be enclosed. I chose across the top for 2 reasons. I didn't want a "speed bump" on the floor between the post and I like the idea of connecting the top of the two post with a steel channel . Gives me a greater sense of stability. Certainly a personal preference.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

For those of us with limited ceiling height, this appears to be an interesting idea https://www.quickjack.com/car-lift-systems.html

While not that much higher than jack stands, it would definitely be quicker (and possibly safer).


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Jason1168tx said:


> I went with an Eagle and I have no regrets, easy install and works great. https://www.eagleequip.com/category/2-post-car-lifts.html


Did you perchance buy the MTP-9C? It seems to have a wider drive-thru clearance than most, at 105", and I'd like to confirm that number. I might occasionally use this device to lift my boat off the trailer, and I need about 104" to clear the outside of the trailer tires.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

cij911 said:


> For those of us with limited ceiling height, this appears to be an interesting idea https://www.quickjack.com/car-lift-systems.html
> 
> While not that much higher than jack stands, it would definitely be quicker (and possibly safer).


Ditto! My 10 ft ceiling would not allow for a 2 post, found out I would have to saw the concrete floor and make the concrete much thinker where the posts mount. I would also have to have the garage door closed to raise the vehicle. Just to much in my situation.l Got a quickjack and it works fine for me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have worked with just about every type of lift over the years, and agree that for most general repairs, a quality two-post is hard to beat. Be sure your cement pad is thick and strong enough, and go with a top mounted hydraulic line, to avoid the speed bump mentioned. The ONLY issue a two post has is space...the posts are wide and take up a lot of cgarage space. Also, it can be hard to get into the car when it's up in the air wityh a two post lift. I went with a full height scissor lift in my shop, because I needed room for 4 cars. The scissor lift is better for access all around the outside of the car, and for under-dash work, but not as good for undercar stuff like clutch jobs. It disappears when I park a car over it....no posts at all. Keep your eye out for a used Bend-Pak or Rotary unit...you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Jason1168tx (Mar 8, 2018)

denrael said:


> Did you perchance buy the MTP-9C? It seems to have a wider drive-thru clearance than most, at 105", and I'd like to confirm that number. I might occasionally use this device to lift my boat off the trailer, and I need about 104" to clear the outside of the trailer tires.


I went with the 8p5F with the cables across the floor.


----------

